# Holland & Barrett half price sale!



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi all,

I know they are a health food shop but I maintain that they sell the tastiest chocolate whey I have ever had! Holland and Barret are having a half price sale, which includes some of their sports supps, i.e Creatine, whey protein.

You can find them here: http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/?AFID=11&SAFID=2029&sc=2029&edid=D4U9P-LQKLOG-KJLK-CDSC

Regards

SD


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I think for most things they are very expensive. infact i get alot of my stuff cheaper than they charge at half price lol.


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

:bump2:

Where do you get your stuff from robdog as im paying holland and barret prices and it would be nice to spend a little less


----------



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

word of advice, 'dont get the vanilla whey'' from H&B

i cant bare to drink it any more, tastes horrid


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

i was told by many people (sources) that H&B protiens is the worst grade of protien you can get, only a little better then the nurishment and nutrient drinks. Can anyone verefie that?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Whenever people talk about Hollan & Barratt supplements, its slagging them off enver, ever praising them. They say they are expensive, taste rank and not good protein.

I have never had any from there so I can't say from personal experience.


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> i was told by many people (sources) that H&B protiens is the worst grade of protien you can get, only a little better then the nurishment and nutrient drinks. Can anyone verefie that?


the protein is pretty sh1te, its tastes horrilbe and doesnt mix too well. I think the vitamins they sell are okay tho.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> word of advice, 'dont get the vanilla whey'' from H&B
> 
> i cant bare to drink it any more, tastes horrid


and dont get the whey isolate in chocolate, doesnt mix. and tates like poo.


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

I never meant protien i was just on about vitamins, glucosamine, fish oil etc etc.

I go to the Iron Works in brum to get my protein! Ran out today! thats another £50!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i get my glucosamine there !

and nuts ..cheap as chips during the sale ..

i get the 500g bags of cashews ...bout £3 i think...

and maltadextrin cheap there too


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah, there is a sale on atm and glucosomine is 2.99 for 30 1000mg tabs..

Good price methinks!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Deffo a good price !...i stocked up.....

but how do yer swallow em.....fcuk me!!....there like bastard bars of soap....

you are supposed to swallow em...right.....


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> Deffo a good price !...i stocked up.....
> 
> but how do yer swallow em.....fcuk me!!....there like bastard bars of soap....
> 
> you are supposed to swallow em...right.....


 :lol: I know! They are slightly large!!

Any yes Raikey, you do swallow em unless im wrong and thats why there nice and big! :lol:


----------

